# Goodbye Samsung NX



## Solarflare

Very bad news: Samsung will really kill the NX camera system! - mirrorlessrumors

Whowsies.

Big comfort to anybody who invested in Samsung NX.


----------



## Derrel

WOW!!!! So, who saw that coming? Great job of dPreview touting Samsung products as yearly award winners last week!  This is something I guess that can happen when you buy cameras and lenses at inflated prices from...a microwave oven and smartphone maker...


----------



## jaomul

That's a shame. That nx1 seemed like a fantastic bit of kit. That 50-150 f2.8 lens is something I'd like Nikon to make. 

If you invested heavily here you'd be badly put out


----------



## Derrel

This is really surprising to me....I mean WTH!!!! Samsung is just abandoning their NX series, entirely? And after all that smack-talking they did about how they were "Developing" the lenses for the NX-1? Ohhhhh, man, if I had bought an NX-1 and suddenly found out I was the owner of a now-orphaned, one-model camera series, I would be supremely pissed off!

It's true that Samsung's very own camera site has not been updated in months...   Home

I still want to hear/read confirmation of this from a larger source, like c-Net or dPreview,etc..


----------



## jaomul

Read yesterday that the rumour is just that. Hopefully the case for buyers that exist and to see the interesting way Samsung push the specs


----------



## Solarflare

Another confirmation: Did Samsung just confirm that they are closing their camera business? | Photo Rumors


----------



## JohnSw

Well someone else can feel like Canon FD owners, Olympus 4/3 owners, and real metal camera owners everywhere. I digress!


----------



## Solarflare

Why Olympus ? Panasonic hasnt yet said they'll leave the 4/3 system behind.


----------



## jaomul

Solarflare said:


> Why Olympus ? Panasonic hasnt yet said they'll leave the 4/3 system behind.



Panasonic and Olympus now make micro 4/3 cameras. 4/3 is a different mount, same size sensor


----------



## JohnSw

Looks like I will need to buy a Nikon that I can mount my AIS lenses on, and slowly build up with AF lenses. Really hate to put more money into the Olympus system with my body being 7 years old.


----------



## Solarflare

jaomul said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Olympus ? Panasonic hasnt yet said they'll leave the 4/3 system behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panasonic and Olympus now make micro 4/3 cameras. 4/3 is a different mount, same size sensor
Click to expand...

 Oooh that one !

Yeah, ok.

Olympus is now also discussing leaving MFT as well, though. In fact leaving the whole photography market.


----------



## JohnSw

Yes, it is really sad because they have some really nice glass.


----------



## idcanyon

Thanks for posting. I'll have to keep an eye on this. They really need to debunk this if it isn't true because the rumors will hurt sales.

I have a Samsung NX500 and a handful of lenses. I've never intended to get too heavily invested so this isn't that big a deal to me, but it is sad because Samsung's NX products are really high quality, even the cheap stuff I have beats most of what I've ever had from other makers. Its just crazy that they could come out with a camera like the NX500 one day--currently tied for all time top dog in APS-C image quality, per DXOMark--and then shut down. That makes this hard to believe.


----------



## Solarflare

They officially discontinued NX1 for Europe.

With the weirdest reason: there would already be better products out.

Err... which products ? And why do these products only exist in Europe ?

Apparently they dont actually shut down their whole camera business yet, though.


----------



## Solarflare

Samsung makes it official: Camera business is done in Germany.



> _19. November 2015
> In Deutschland beobachten wir seit längerer Zeit einen allmählichen Rückgang der Nachfrage nach Digitalkameras, Camcordern und entsprechendem Zubehör. Wir müssen uns den Anforderungen des Marktes anpassen und haben uns daher entschlossen, Verkauf und Marketing dieser Produkte schrittweise auslaufen zu lassen. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Entscheidung, die nur den deutschen Markt betrifft. _





> In germany we witness for some time now a constant decline of demand for digital cameras, camcorders and accessories. We have to adapt to the conditions of the market and thus descided to gradually discontinue selling and marketing these products. This descision is exclusive for germany.


 Uh-hu.


----------



## Derrel

More information on Samsung's woes in the camera segment.
What’s Up With Samsung Cameras? | Sans Mirror | Thom Hogan


----------



## Solarflare

No more Samsung NX in UK either.

Its kind of funny really. Like Samsung tries to remove themselves from the camera market country by country ... to archieve what exactly ?



Thom Hogans article isnt wrong, but the issue is that I'm not really interested in APS-C, quite frankly the glas offers for Fuji X would be superior, and WiFi is nice to have - but no prime priority.

And a 16 Megapixel sensor is no issue to me. Wouldnt be for full frame, either.


----------



## cgw

This seems to be cyclical. Anyone remember their ill-fated film SLRs that were also taken behind the barn and shot?


----------



## PropilotBW

I saw Nikon just acquired all of Samsung's mirrorless technology.  That could be interesting if Nikon really wants to take on Sony.


----------



## Scatterbrained

PropilotBW said:


> I saw Nikon just acquired all of Samsung's mirrorless technology.  That could be interesting if Nikon really wants to take on Sony.


So far as I've seen it's still just a rumor.  However it would make a lot of sense considering what's going on right now.   It would also shed a bit of light on the rumored acquisition overtures Canon made towards Sigma.


----------



## Solarflare

Apparently its official now:

Samsung India: "we have officially discontinued manufacturing of cameras" | Photo Rumors


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Fire sale!


----------



## Gary A.

I have their fridge and washer/dryer ... pretty nice.  Does this mean I won't be able to get lenses for them?


----------



## astroNikon

The "new stuff in the pipeline" could just have been a dog and pony show as they may have been searching for someone to buy the group.

What's worth more ... a camera division that is dying, or one that is coming out with new innovative products ?

And the past Rumor about Nikon looking at Samsung.  Maybe Nikon was looking at Samsung, but didn't see much there to acquire them after an acquisition audit.  Thus the end of the Samsung dog and pony show.


----------



## Solarflare

The demise of Samsung cameras continues slowly.

Now they're leaving Australia: Samsung exits the digital camera market in Australia | Photo Rumors


----------



## astroNikon

Just selling inventories then
You would think they would rather brand the cameras under a different name if it was a profitable venture for them.


----------

